# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2021



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2021 às 00:34)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2021 às 02:01)

4.4mm desde a meia noite


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2021 às 14:09)

Boa tarde,
A frente fria partiu-se após passar a zona de Lisboa, acumulando apenas 1,8 mm por aqui. A outra superfície frontal também já se tinha dissipado anteriormente, ainda que as nuvens associadas à tal frente ainda andam por aí (e são tão escuras que parece que algo ruim vai acontecer). 

Entretanto também já se nota a mudança do tempo. O vento virou para norte e estão 20,1°C.


----------



## RStorm (1 Nov 2021 às 17:37)

Boa Tarde 

*Ontem *os chuviscos continuaram, mas foram diminuindo de frequência com o cair da noite. O acumulado subiu até *3 mm*. 

Extremos: *19,6ºC **/ **22,1ºC *

*Hoje* o dia já foi um pouco diferente. 
A frente fria que passou durante a madrugada foi curta e rápida, rendendo apenas *1,2 mm*. 
O céu apresentou-se geralmente muito nublado, já com algumas abertas, e o vento rodou para N e praticamente cessou. 
A mínima deve ser feita até à meia-noite, devido à chegada de ar mais fresco. 

Máxima de hoje: *19,9ºC *
T. Atual: *18,5ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: Nulo 

O evento rendeu no total *32,1 mm *e Outubro encerrou com apenas *37,2 mm (-20,1 mm)*, cerca de 65% da média, praticamente feitos em 3 dias  
Venha Novembro


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2021 às 18:18)

Evento prestes a terminar, ainda 5 mm hoje pela madrugada.

Incrível como salvou a precipitação de ficar a zeros em Outubro em muitas localidades, aliás até a passar a média...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Nov 2021 às 19:01)

Boa noite pessoal,
Evento rendeu um total de 62.9mm   Precipitação preciosa, dado a secura que andava para aqui, agora teremos  a estabilidade de volta, uma semana seca e com descida de temperatura, algum frio previsto , mas nada de especial! Depois vamos ver como corre , mas era importante não estarmos novamente com muito tempo sem chover! Mas parece-me muito mais provável um verão de São Martinho a seguir a esta descida de temperatura, com a subida da dorsal , do que propriamente instabilidade, mas veremos, a distância intemporal ainda é enorme! Resto de bom  feriado santo para todos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2021 às 23:33)

Boa noite,
Como já estava previsto, não caiu mais nada no restante do dia. O céu permaneceu nublado com algumas abertas durante a tarde e agora está parcialmente limpo. Entretanto os próximos dias terão aguaceiros a um outro evento vindo de norte, mas não será nada de especial... 

Seja como for, este passado evento acumulou ainda 52,3 mm (50,5 mm até à meia-noite de 31 de outubro), tendo o mês acabado com 55,9 mm - 84,4% do valor médio. Nada mau num mês em que parecia que não ia chover nada! Entretanto parece que até dia 11 não vai chover nada de especial, pois os modelos cortaram a precipitação toda prevista para essas datas, e depois é uma completa incógnita - ainda que os modelos a longo prazo tenham melhorado na questão da precipitação, pelo menos para o Norte. Veremos o que acontece!  

Sigo com 13,5°C. A mínima hoje deverá ser registada antes da meia-noite...


----------



## Mammatus (2 Nov 2021 às 00:59)

Boa noite,

O acumulado foi de apenas *1.80 mm* à conta da passagem da frente fria de fraca actividade ao início da madrugada. A outra superfície frontal dissipou-se antes de aqui chegar, restou apenas a nebulosidade, como tal não choveu mais durante o resto do dia, bem pelo contrário, a tarde já apresentou pequenas abertas.
Dou assim por terminado o evento com um acumulado total de *45.7 mm*.






Extremos: *20.7ºC* (antes da passagem da frente fria da madrugada) / *15.0ºC* (último minuto do dia)
Massa de ar tropical húmida completamente varrida aquando da passagem da frente fria, estamos agora sob acção de uma massa de ar relativamente mais fresca, o que se reflectiu na descida dos valores de dew point ao longo do dia, assim como na mudança de direcção do vento, rodou de SW para o quadrante N e enfraqueceu.










Quanto ao dia de amanhã não espero grande coisa quanto a precipitação, mas por mais pouca que seja a chuva será sempre precioso tendo em conta que dias de tempo anticiclónico se avizinham, mas com temperaturas mais condizer com a época, valha-nos isso. Esperemos aqgora que estes dias de tempo seco  não se eternizem porque a situação ainda não está famosa, e o Blas foi o primeiro evento da temporada.

Para já sigo com céu pouco nublado, 14.4ºC, vento fraco de W.


----------



## Geopower (2 Nov 2021 às 09:31)

Bom dia. 
Início de manhã com céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de NW.
Registo para a ocorrência de um breve aguaceiro fraco em Lisboa por volta das 09.00h.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2021 às 10:13)

Bom dia!

Manhã muito cinzenta e de aspeto bem outonal aqui na Azambuja, ao início da manhã tivemos por algum chuvisco por aqui. O meu sensor marca agora 17,5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2021 às 10:32)

hoje já caiu uma chuvinha por aqui, por acaso não esperava, só esperava mais logo à noite
sigo com 1.2mm 15ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2021 às 13:26)

Boa tarde!
Chove fraco por aqui já há algum tempo. A temperatura desceu. Estão *18,2°C*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Nov 2021 às 13:35)

Boa tarde,
Já chove fraco aqui pela Sobreda e tem aumentado de intensidade na última hora!


----------



## RStorm (2 Nov 2021 às 14:02)

Boa Tarde 

O dia segue novamente cinzento e nublado, mas já se nota uma descida na temperatura. 
Alguns aguaceiros fracos desde o meio da manhã, mas sem acumulação para já. O vento tem soprado muito fraco a nulo de W-NW. 
Ontem não choveu mais e a mínima desceu até aos *14,5**ºC*. 

Mínima de hoje: *13,7ºC* 
T. Atual: *17,5ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Thomar (2 Nov 2021 às 14:10)

Boa tarde. Já chuviscou aqui. Vai caindo de vez em quando uns chuviscos, não mais do que isso.
A imagem de radar é enganadora, parece mais precipitação do que aquela que ocorre, pelo menos por aqui e por agora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Nov 2021 às 16:09)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Por aqui já acumulou 1 mm , mas vá está a chover fraco à quase 2 horas    Pela zona alta de Sesimbra tem chovido mais! Temperatura em descida , com 16.3ºc actuais, a mínima foi a mais baixa deste Outono com  13.7ºc.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Nov 2021 às 16:15)

Já esteve a chover aqui pela Figueira, o pluviómetro da estação do IPMA está sem funcionar para variar...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Nov 2021 às 17:03)

A tarde tem sido acompanhada de chuvisco fraco com períodos mais intensos e tempo bem fresquinho e outonal. Até ao momento o acumulado diário foi de 1,3 mm.  

Neste momento a temperatura é de 15,9°C.


----------



## fernandinand (2 Nov 2021 às 17:57)

Final de tarde bem Outonal por aqui...hoje já acumulou ~9mm, depois dos épicos ~67mm de Domingo!


----------



## Geopower (2 Nov 2021 às 18:16)

Aguaceiro moderado em Almada.


----------



## Mammatus (2 Nov 2021 às 18:28)

Geopower disse:


> Aguaceiro moderado em Almada.


Ja chegou aqui.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Nov 2021 às 20:36)

Vai chovendo bem por aqui. Total diário vai nos* 6.46 mm*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Nov 2021 às 20:37)

2,8 mm até ao momento e está um briol do caraças lá fora. Finalmente, um dia de outono como deve ser!


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2021 às 21:21)

Boa noite!
Belíssimo aguaceiro por volta das 17h50. Estava na segunda circular e tive de abrandar bem.
Neste momento estão *14,6°C *por Carnaxide.
Já tinha saudades deste tempo fresco.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2021 às 22:00)

Boa Noite,
Por Leiria, dia de céu muito nublado e desde o final da tarde têm caído alguns aguaceiros.

*5.6mm* acumulados na estação do Aeródromo e *4.6mm* na cidade.

*14,0ºC *atuais.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2021 às 22:15)

Evento terminado com muito perto de 60 mm acumulados por Moscavide.

Notável a subida das mínimas com a entrada do sector quente, desde o dia 29 até à noite de dia 01/11.

Espero com expectativa a descida das mínimas até bem perto dos 0 ºC nos vales do concelho de Alenquer no final desta semana.


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Nov 2021 às 22:53)

Aguaceiros dispersos e finalmente descida da temperatura, que não passou dos 18.2º, mas finalmente lá descolou dos 18 e já está neste momento 13.4º.


----------



## Mammatus (3 Nov 2021 às 00:43)

Boa noite pessoal,



Mammatus disse:


> Ja chegou aqui.



Este aguaceiro (rain rate max *15.6 mm/h*) ocorrido ao final da tarde fez toda a diferença como se pode observar no gráfico infra.
Acumulado total de *3.81 mm*.






As temperaturas desceram e foi notório um aumento da sensação de frio ao final do dia devido ao vento moderado.
Extremos: *19.4ºC* / *14.2ºC*


Sigo agora com céu parcialmente nublado, vento geralmente fraco, 15.0ºC
 quando comparado com os dias de "vertono"


----------



## N_Fig (3 Nov 2021 às 00:53)

Boa chuvada agora pela Figueira


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2021 às 01:35)

1.2mm ontem, 0.4mm depois da meia noite


----------



## Geopower (3 Nov 2021 às 09:36)

Bom dia.
Início de manhã com aguaceiros pontuais fracos a moderados. Neste momento céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de NW.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2021 às 09:38)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Evento terminado com muito perto de 60 mm acumulados por Moscavide.
> 
> Notável a subida das mínimas com a entrada do sector quente, desde o dia 29 até à noite de dia 01/11.
> 
> Espero com expectativa a descida das mínimas até bem perto dos 0 ºC nos vales do concelho de Alenquer no final desta semana.



Acredito bem nesses valores que falas fruto de potentes inversões, sei bem o potencial das inversões na zona oeste, ainda recentemente registei 3/4 graus no vale do Lizandro (Mafra).
__________

Entretanto  por cá seguimos com 13 graus e 1 mm.
O sol vai tentando brilhar embora o panorama a norte esteja bem cinzento.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2021 às 12:33)

Boa tarde!
Hoje a noite foi fresquinha. A mínima desceu aos *10,5°C* por aqui.
Agora estão *16,2°C*.


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2021 às 12:41)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Evento terminado com muito perto de 60 mm acumulados por Moscavide.
> 
> Notável a subida das mínimas com a entrada do sector quente, desde o dia 29 até à noite de dia 01/11.
> 
> Espero com expectativa a descida das mínimas até bem perto dos 0 ºC nos vales do concelho de Alenquer no final desta semana.



Bons olhos te vejam pelo MeteoPT, bem-vindo de volta! 

Aqui por Azambuja temos hoje um dia algo fresco, apesar de maioritariamente ensolarado. A meio da manhã a "franja" de um aguaceiro passou por aqui e deixou uns pingos.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2021 às 15:26)

Há 10 minutos:




Chove forte neste momento e a temperatura tombou dos *17,2°C* para os *12,4°C* em 3 minutos. 
Típico aguaceiro pós-frontal.

Edit: Continua a cair em flecha. *11,6°C *


----------



## Geopower (3 Nov 2021 às 15:35)

Breve aguaceiro moderado em Almada.


----------



## RStorm (3 Nov 2021 às 17:59)

Boa Tarde

*Ontem *continuou a chover de forma intermitente e fraca, temporariamente mais intensa no final do dia. Rendeu *1,8 mm *

Extremos: *13,7ºC **/ **18,6ºC **/** 1,8 mm *

*Hoje *o dia já teve um cheirinho a inverno 
Céu parcialmente nublado com boas abertas e vento fraco a moderado de N. Sensação de frio. 
Caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos ao longo do dia, mas apenas um conseguiu largar *0,3 mm *e foi por volta da meia-noite.

Extremos: *12,9ºC **/ **17,1ºC **/ **0,3 mm *

T. Atual: *13,8ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2021 às 21:03)

Boa noite!
Seiça já vai lançada. 




Por aqui estão *11,1ºC*. Aproximam-se aguaceiros de NO.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2021 às 22:40)

Já abaixo dos 9ºC por aqui, potencialmente a ir aos 5ºC quase todos os dias com o céu limpo. 

Outubro acabou com uma média de máxima de 25,4ºC (*+3,4ºC*) em Lisboa (G.C). Transição de temperatura entre Outubro e Novembro é climatologicamente a com maior amplitude (de 4 graus), este ano serão de quase 7 graus se o mês for normal. Valores redondos e que fazem pensar.

Que venha o frio!


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Nov 2021 às 23:45)

Hoje pelo Corte Inglês, quando ia a sair deparo-me com este "cenário", nada de especial, mas tive de dar meia-volta , e hoje sim, um dia já bem fresco













actualmente já estão 11,8º e 75% de Hr.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2021 às 00:26)

*10,3ºC *por aqui.
Impressionante esta estação na margem sul. Alguém conhece?


----------



## Mammatus (4 Nov 2021 às 00:28)

Boa noite,

O dia apresentou-se com céu parcialmente nublado, ocorrência de aguaceiros muito fracos e breves ao final da manhã que renderam um acumulado bastante residual, *0.79 mm*.

O vento soprou moderado pela tarde, aumentando o desconforto térmico e portanto a convidar ao uso de um bom agasalho.

Extremos: *18.3ºC* / *12.5ºC*


Sigo com 12.7ºC e vento fraco de W.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Nov 2021 às 00:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> *10,3ºC *por aqui.
> Impressionante esta estação na margem sul. Alguém conhece?



É a primeira vez que vejo esse "congelador" da Península de Setúbal na rede de estações WU. Incrível!


Quanto ao congelador aqui do concelho, Palhais, segue já nos 8.3ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2021 às 00:46)

Mammatus disse:


> É a primeira vez que vejo esse "congelador" da Península de Setúbal na rede de estações WU. Incrível!


Estive a ver os dados durante o verão e há dias com mínimas abaixo dos 8ºC/7ºC...
Não me parece muito fiável.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Nov 2021 às 01:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estive a ver os dados durante o verão e há dias com mínimas abaixo dos 8ºC/7ºC...
> Não me parece muito fiável.



Parece-me muito próxima às linha de água que integram a Ribeira de Coina, o que talvez possa explicar as mínimas baixas, não sei...










full size

Existe um artigo de 1993, "Climas locais da Arrábida no Inverno. A área de estudo não foi exactamente nesta zona em questão, mas é interessante e, quiçá, poderá ajudar a compreender alguma coisa.


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2021 às 01:17)

5.8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2021 às 07:45)

Bom dia,
Ontem, a madrugada foi marcada por aguaceiros, mas durante o dia já não choveu nada. De manhã cedo, ainda apareceu um arco-íris:






Hoje de madrugada também ainda choveu qualquer coisa. 

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado e algum nevoeiro nos vales. Estão cerca de 6/7ºC.


----------



## fernandinand (4 Nov 2021 às 10:09)

Ontem pelo final da tarde, com a queda abrupta das temperaturas foi tempo de usar pela primeira vez neste Outono/Inverno a salamandra e o recuperador da sala.
O mínimo foi atingido pelas ~6hUTC com ~6ºC


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2021 às 10:52)

minima de 2.5ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2021 às 12:22)

Mínima de 6,2ºC


----------



## RStorm (4 Nov 2021 às 19:25)

Boa noite

Madrugada bem fresquinha, com mínima de *8,6ºC * 
O dia apresentou-se pouco nublado e com vento muito fraco de N. 
Nos próximos dias é bem provável que apareçam as primeiras geadas na zona leste do concelho. 

Desconhecia aquela estação do campo de tiro de Alcochete. É nova ou esteve desativada? Nunca a tinha visto online... 

Extremos: *8,6ºC **/ **16,8ºC *

T. Atual: *13,4ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2021 às 20:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> *10,3ºC *por aqui.
> Impressionante esta estação na margem sul. Alguém conhece?



Bemmm, interessante mesmo.
Essa estação passou-me ao lado, tenho ando mesmo afastado da meteo. 
Numa breve pesquisa, parece que essa zona recebe o ar frio da ribeira de Coina na zona nascente dessa linha de água, e toda aquela parte da encosta norte da arrabida.
Pelos vistos a estação está instalada practicamente à cota da ribeira, embora esteja distante, nestas situações é indiferente a camara de ar frio da inversão varre bem toda aquela área de vale. Os 5ºC de minima absoluta de Julho, mostram muito potencial mesmo, confesso que estou surpreso, vamos ver nos meses mais frios...
Certamente que o @Jorge_scp  e @Ricardo Carvalho @criz0r  entre outros podem comentar isto com mais propriedade.
Uma coisa é certa, ainda ha dias a frente do autodromo do Estoril registei 17ºC, enquanto nas traseiras no tal ponto mais frio do concelho de Cascais, registei 10ºC !! Estamos a falar em 30 mts de desnivel... portanto ha por aí inversões muito potentes, e esta pode ser simplesmente mais uma. Sorry pelo longo post.


----------



## remember (4 Nov 2021 às 21:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> *10,3ºC *por aqui.
> Impressionante esta estação na margem sul. Alguém conhece?


Está off... Não me parece lá muito fiável... Mas... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Nov 2021 às 22:26)

Boa noite,

Estes últimos dias têm sido de céu limpo mas com tempo bem fresco. As temperaturas nem estão assim tão frias, mas a sensação térmica causada pelo vento de norte tem feito estes dias parecerem mais de dezembro ou janeiro do que de novembro. Ontem ainda caiu um aguaceiro de manhã, acumulando 0,3 mm, e umas pingas ao meio-dia que não renderam nada - sendo que a tarde foi de céu cada vez mais aberto. 
Não deixa de ser interessante o contraste entre esta semana e há uma semana atrás, já que há exatamente uma semana ainda havia pessoas na rua que pareciam ter vindo da praia (de tarde ainda estava "quentinho") e hoje parece que vêm da neve... Chuva que era boa é que nem vê-la!!!  

*Charneca de Caparica*

Ontem, dia 3
Máx: 17,9ºC
Mín: 11,2ºC
Prec: 0,3 mm

Hoje, dia 4
Máx: 17,8ºC
Mín: 9,9ºC

Agora estão 12,8ºC e uma sensação térmica de 7,3ºC devido ao vento de nordeste.


----------



## Toby (5 Nov 2021 às 07:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bemmm, interessante mesmo.
> Essa estação passou-me ao lado, tenho ando mesmo afastado da meteo.
> Numa breve pesquisa, parece que essa zona recebe o ar frio da ribeira de Coina na zona nascente dessa linha de água, e toda aquela parte da encosta norte da arrabida.
> Pelos vistos a estação está instalada practicamente à cota da ribeira, embora esteja distante, nestas situações é indiferente a camara de ar frio da inversão varre bem toda aquela área de vale. Os 5ºC de minima absoluta de Julho, mostram muito potencial mesmo, confesso que estou surpreso, vamos ver nos meses mais frios...
> ...





remember disse:


> Está off... Não me parece lá muito fiável... Mas...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Bom dia,

Para estudos de inversão térmica, existem soluções acessíveis (Lora).
Sonda (SHT31) : https://www.dragino.com/products/temperature-humidity-sensor/item/169-lsn50v2-s31.html
Um bom abrigo.
Exemplo: https://app.datacake.de/pd/2559bf08-9403-4a55-81df-a9b56dafeb4e




__





						Loading...
					





					app.datacake.de


----------



## Toby (5 Nov 2021 às 07:15)

Lagoa Do Cao: 6.8°
Nazare: 9.1°
Sao Martinho do Porto: 8.9°
Salir do Porto: 5.4°
Lourinha: 9.2°
Santa Cruz: 9.9°
Seiça: 0.6°


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2021 às 12:34)

Mais uma de *6ºC* por aqui


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2021 às 12:58)

minima de 3.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2021 às 11:15)

Boas,

Noites ventosas não deixam baixar muito a temperatura por cá...o normal.
Minima de 10 graus.

Entretanto posso aqui partilhar que a tal estação próximo de casais da Serra(Sesimbra) que falámos por cá ( sendo que o @Tiagolco  partilhou a estação), tem dados correctos e está num sítio de potente inversão. Ao início da madrugada alguns users do fórum estiveram junto à estação , e confirmaram que se trata de um valente congelador. Certamente que vão surgir informações mais detalhadas.
Para quem está fora do assunto a estação é esta: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISESIM2


Hoje teve mínima de 1,2 graus pois apareceu alguma brisa que estagnou um bocado a inversão. Na próxima madrugada a coisa promete...


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2021 às 11:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Noites ventosas não deixam baixar muito a temperatura por cá...o normal.
> Minima de 10 graus.
> ...


Top! Obrigado aos meteoloucos corajosos!   
Bom dia!
Mínima acima dos 10°C também mas o dia segue fresco ainda. Apenas *13,2°C *por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2021 às 12:15)

minima de *1.4ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Nov 2021 às 13:57)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui os últimos dias têm sido bem frescos (ontem foi o dia mais frio desde 25 de março) e hoje a madrugada foi ainda mais fria - com uma mínima de 7,5ºC.  

No entanto, parece que o tempo frio é passageiro e para a semana já voltará o tempo primaveril e as máximas de 20ºC - o Verão de São Martinho, portanto. Chuva, para já, não aparece nos modelos antes das 240h, infelizmente...  

Fica aqui o registo da passada sexta-feira:
Máx: 17,9ºC
Mín: 9,6ºC

A temperatura atual é de 15,9ºC, com vento fraco a moderado de norte e céu limpo.


----------



## RStorm (6 Nov 2021 às 16:56)

Boa Tarde 

Nestes últimos dois dias, o tempo tem se apresentado límpido e bem fresco. 
As temperaturas diurnas até têm sido amenas, mas com a nordestada que se tem feito sentir estamos com uma sensação que mais parece de Janeiro. 
Por outro lado, o vento tem estragado as inversões durante a madrugada... 

É uma tristeza chegar a esta altura do ano e não haver um único sinal de chuva no horizonte, enfim  

Ontem: *8,3ºC / 17,2ºC *
Hoje: *8,2ºC **/ **15,9ºC *

T. Atual: *15,3ºC *
HR: 42% 
Vento: NE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Nov 2021 às 17:14)

Mais uma, *4,8ºC*. Tem sido o esperado.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2021 às 17:53)

Boa tarde
Algumas fotos de Novembro, em jeito de despedida da chuva.

*Dia 1
13:15 Póvoa de Santa Iria*, quadrante Norte, após a passagem da última frente fria:










*16:44* *Arruda dos Vinhos*, quadrante NE (Montejunto à esquerda da imagem):









*17:12 Bucelas* (A9 CREL), quadrante SW, nebulosidade associada à ondulação frontal mais a sul.





*Dia 3 Póvoa de Santa Iria*, o último aguaceiro que por aqui passou com arco-íris
14:32





14:33









14:45









*Dia 6 Póvoa de Santa Iria*, céu limpo, vento de Nordeste
14:18





14:26


----------



## remember (6 Nov 2021 às 19:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Noites ventosas não deixam baixar muito a temperatura por cá...o normal.
> Minima de 10 graus.
> ...


Continuo com as minhas dúvidas, mas vamos aguardar mais informações 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (6 Nov 2021 às 20:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Noites ventosas não deixam baixar muito a temperatura por cá...o normal.
> Minima de 10 graus.
> ...



A ver vamos se essa mínima não será batida antes da meia-noite, é que vai bem lançada desde o pôr do sol e por enquanto o vento é nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2021 às 20:23)

remember disse:


> Continuo com as minhas dúvidas, mas vamos aguardar mais informações
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Então?
Aqueles registos entram no âmbito de climatologia local / microclimas , mais que olhar para registos é sempre importante ver o terreno onde as estações estão instaladas. Isso explica muita coisa, fora a dinâmica de cada inversão.
Os vales do sopé da vertente norte da Arrábida são gelados, são autênticos geradores de frio, há estudos, há registos de alguns users cá do fórum.


----------



## remember (6 Nov 2021 às 20:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Então?
> Aqueles registos entram no âmbito de climatologia local / microclimas , mais que olhar para registos é sempre importante ver o terreno onde as estações estão instaladas. Isso explica muita coisa, fora a dinâmica de cada inversão.
> Os vales do sopé da vertente norte da Arrábida são gelados, são autênticos geradores de frio, há estudos, há registos de alguns users cá do fórum.


Vejo aí uma estação na aldeia da piedade com 11°C

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Nov 2021 às 21:48)

Incrível o frio que já se pôs, vou ter uma mínima digna de Inverno amanhã...

Esta estação em Fátima já vai nos 2ºC...


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2021 às 22:50)

Mammatus disse:


> A ver vamos se essa mínima não será batida antes da meia-noite, é que vai bem lançada desde o pôr do sol e por enquanto o vento é nulo.


Mínima batida. *0,9°C* neste momento mas já foi aos *0,6°C*.
Seiça vai em *1,7°C*.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2021 às 23:20)

remember disse:


> Vejo aí uma estação na aldeia da piedade com 11°C
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Não dá para comparar uma estação instalada em meio urbano com outra instalada num meio mais rural (e mais exposta a inversões fortes).
O meu irmão costuma fazer escalada em Sesimbra e ainda hoje me dizia que apanhou um frio descomunal ao passar pela planície a norte da serra. 

No início ainda duvidei dos valores desta estação mas depois de pesquisar melhor sobre os microclimas desta região já acredito.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2021 às 23:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mínima batida. *0,9°C* neste momento mas já foi aos *0,6°C*.
> Seiça vai em *1,7°C*.



A estação da Arrábida a dar bigode a de Seiça. BRUTAL!


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Nov 2021 às 23:24)

Mínima igualada aqui também.  4,8ºC.

_IPMA 23h_
Alvega: 1,7ºC
Coruche: 2,5ºC
Alcobaça: 3,9ºC
P. Rainha: 4ºC

Noite valente de inversão nos vales pela frente.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2021 às 23:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação da Arrábida a dar bigode a de Seiça. BRUTAL!


Vai nos *0,1ºC*!  Inversão poderosíssima!
Se estiver a ver bem, é a estação tuga mais fria da rede wunderground neste momento.


----------



## Mammatus (7 Nov 2021 às 00:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mínima batida. *0,9°C* neste momento mas já foi aos *0,6°C*.
> Seiça vai em *1,7°C*.





jonas_87 disse:


> A estação da Arrábida a dar bigode a de Seiça. BRUTAL!





Tiagolco disse:


> Vai nos *0,1ºC*!  Inversão poderosíssima!
> Se estiver a ver bem, é a estação tuga mais fria da rede wunderground neste momento.



Valor fechado em *-0.1ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Nov 2021 às 00:44)

Por aqui a mínima não foi igualada, mas não andou lá muito longe nas últimas horas. O dia 6 de novembro foi o mais frio desde 21 de março, e o gráfico das temperaturas médias nos últimos dias é interessante: 





Entretanto sigo já com 7,6ºC e a temperatura a descer bem. Veremos a que valores chego esta noite... 

Edit: 7,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2021 às 01:12)

3.5ºC


----------



## Toby (7 Nov 2021 às 08:01)

Lagoa Do Cao: 3.0° (Ecowitt: 4.1°!)
Nazare: 9.2°
Sao Martinho do Porto: 8.1°
Salir do Porto: 3.3°
Lourinha: 8.2°
Santa Cruz: 8.9°
Seiça: -0.4°
Torres Vedras: 4.4°
Casal do Deserto (Torres Vedras): 7.7°

Bon dimanche


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2021 às 12:19)

não sei que se passou que a minima não quis descer, foi de 2ºC, mais alta do que esperava, Coruche foi aos negativos


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2021 às 12:31)

*2,1ºC* 

Não me lembro de uma mínima tão baixa logo nos primórdios de Novembro.


----------



## Geopower (7 Nov 2021 às 14:10)

Registo do amanhecer de hoje a Sul de Lisboa. Vista aérea:


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Nov 2021 às 15:47)

Mammatus disse:


> Valor fechado em *-0.1ºC*


E foi aos *-1,4°C* durante a madrugada. Vai ser muito interessante acompanhar esta estação nos próximos meses.
Por Carnaxide tem estado sempre vento durante a noite e a temperatura não tem descido muito, nunca abaixo dos 9°C.

Esta estação, situada no vale da CRIL (não muito longe daqui), foi aos 6,5°C hoje. Zona propícia a boas geadas, apesar do ambiente mais urbano.

O dia segue quentinho. *19,1°C* agora. Está-se muito bem ao sol.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2021 às 17:01)

Dei um salto à costa da Caparica: zero ondas e zero vento. Às vezes melhor que em dias de Verão com nortada   apesar de uns amenos 21ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Nov 2021 às 18:32)

E já vai lançada. 




Seiça também já vai com um bom valor:




Mais uma estação com muito potencial:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Nov 2021 às 23:35)

Boa noite,
Hoje o dia mais pareceu janeiro que novembro... de facto, a mínima de hoje foi a mais fria desde 19 de janeiro e a mais fria desde que há registos na minha estação na primeira quinzena de novembro. 
Entretanto a tarde foi "amena", com uma temperatura que chegou até a ultrapassar os 19ºC, contudo o vento que se fez sentir criou uma sensação térmica bem mais fresca. 

Fica aqui o registo do dia de hoje:
Máx: 19,1ºC
Mín: 4,4ºC 

Entretanto a temperatura atual já está a descer à grande e segue nos 8,6ºC.


----------



## Mammatus (7 Nov 2021 às 23:59)

Boa noite pessoal,

Extremos
04/10: *18.6ºC* / *11.7ºC*
05/10: *18.7ºC* / *10.2ºC*
Ontem: *17.7ºC* / *8.8ºC*
Hoje: *19.9ºC */ *6.4ºC* (a mínima mais baixa do Outono até agora)

Temperaturas máximas amenas, hoje notou-se claramente uma subida, o que proporcionou uma tarde agradável. Este padrão vai continuar ao longo da semana a fazer jus ao _Indian Summer_, ou Verão de São Martinho como se diz em bom Português. Em contrapartida, as temperaturas mínimas parecem-me valores manifestamente baixos para os primeiros dias de Novembro, sobretudo o que se registou na última madrugada.

Sigo com 11.6ºC, vento nulo.


----------



## Mammatus (8 Nov 2021 às 00:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> E foi aos *-1,4°C* durante a madrugada. Vai ser muito interessante acompanhar esta estação nos próximos meses.
> (...)



Para subir quase aos 20ºC durante a tarde.

Poderia existir outra estação algures no vale Picheleiros - Alcube - Ribeira da Ajuda, a área de estudo daquele artigo que postei aqui no outro dia, apenas para fins de comparação de valores com esta estação de Sesimbra.

Segue agora com 1.4ºC.


----------



## RStorm (8 Nov 2021 às 19:37)

Boa noite 

O tempo continua soalheiro e fresco, mas com uma diferença: o vento cessou e as amplitudes térmicas têm sido maiores. 
A nebulosidade alta voltou também a enfeitar o céu no dia de hoje. 

Como se já não bastasse a falta de chuva, agora até as temperaturas vão subir 

Ontem: *5,8ºC / 18,6ºC *
Hoje: *6,9ºC **/ **20,0ºC *

T. Atual: *15,1ºC *
HR: 65%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2021 às 20:35)

minima de 2.6ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Nov 2021 às 22:23)

Boa noite,
O dia de hoje voltou a ser fresquinho, mas não tanto como ontem - de facto, a tarde até foi bem amena, com uma máxima acima de 21ºC. Também esta noite segue quente em comparação com a anterior, pois a temperatura atual ainda está nos 12,0ºC - ontem já andava pelos 9ºC por esta hora. O dia foi acompanhado de céu limpo também... 

Fica aqui o registo de hoje:
Máx: 21,3ºC
Mín: 6,5ºC

Entretanto parece que vem aí o Verão de São Martinho. Impressionante como, em todos os anos, nesta altura sempre está mais calor - penso que a única exceção nos últimos anos foi 2019!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Nov 2021 às 11:25)

Bom dia pessoal,

Ai está o Verão de São Martinho a todo o gás   Temperaturas pela zona rondam os 19ºc neste momento, e as máximas previstas devem se aproximar dos 22ºc  Quanto a nova estação da rede WU que os membros  @jonas_87 ,@Tiagolco, @Mammatus, etc, tem falado posso-vos dizer que conheço bem a zona, contudo ainda não consegui encontrar a mesma para perceber melhor a sua instalação , até porque as coordenadas levam -nos ao meio do nada, apenas floresta! Contudo já fiz registos de temperatura ali bem perto, e que tantas as vezes já partilhei por aqui , e é sem dúvida um autêntico congelador , no fundo de dois vales , onde a ribeira do Alambre se junta com a ribeira de Coina, e que aprisiona mesmo muito frio! Outro membro que também conhece a zona é pode dar a sua opinião é o @Jorge_scp! Este ano penso comprar um data logger e estudar melhor a zona,  deixo algumas fotos que já tirei por lá noutras alturas 

Vale visto da Serra da Besuga



Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr



Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr



Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr



Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

E alguns registos feitos em dias de forte inversão 



Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr



Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr



Frost and fog in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr



Frost and fog in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr



Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr



Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2021 às 22:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Ai está o Verão de São Martinho a todo o gás   Temperaturas pela zona rondam os 19ºc neste momento, e as máximas previstas devem se aproximar dos 22ºc  Quanto a nova estação da rede WU que os membros  @jonas_87 ,@Tiagolco, @Mammatus, etc, tem falado posso-vos dizer que conheço bem a zona, contudo ainda não consegui encontrar a mesma para perceber melhor a sua instalação , até porque as coordenadas levam -nos ao meio do nada, apenas floresta! Contudo já fiz registos de temperatura ali bem perto, e que tantas as vezes já partilhei por aqui , e é sem dúvida um autêntico congelador , no fundo de dois vales , onde a ribeira do Alambre se junta com a ribeira de Coina, e que aprisiona mesmo muito frio! Outro membro que também conhece a zona é pode dar a sua opinião é o @Jorge_scp! Este ano penso comprar um data logger e estudar melhor a zona,  deixo algumas fotos que já tirei por lá noutras alturas
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela tua informação.
Em breve o @criz0r vai mostrar o que andou a fazer por essas zonas.
----

Bem, no domingo às inversões foram potentes houve inclusive a  1 geada nos pontos mais frios do concelho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Nov 2021 às 08:19)

Bom dia.

Manhã amena (comparando com dias anteriores), temperatura a rondar os 12ºC.

Por Alvalade céu bastante nublado "nos horizontes" em todos os quadrantes e alguma neblina.




1636618468811 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1636618468836 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1636618468823 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Toby (11 Nov 2021 às 08:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Manhã amena (comparando com dias anteriores), temperatura a rondar os 12ºC.
> 
> ...



Nenhum avião esta manhã... 

Lagoa Do Cao: 9.7°
Nazare: 14.1°
Sao Martinho do Porto: 11.1°
Salir do Porto: 9.1°
Lourinha: 12.6°
Santa Cruz: 14.9°
Seiça: 7.5°
Torres Vedras: 12.2°
Casal do Deserto (Torres Vedras): 13.7°


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Nov 2021 às 10:14)

Toby disse:


> Nenhum avião esta manhã...
> 
> Lagoa Do Cao: 9.7°
> Nazare: 14.1°
> ...



Entretanto o céu encobriu ainda mais, e agora já tem avião 




1636625598524 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (11 Nov 2021 às 18:56)

Boa noite 

Típico verão de São Martinho: manhãs bem frescas e tardes bastante agradáveis, com sol a queimar bem  
Alguma nebulosidade e neblina, especialmente na manhã de hoje e acompanhados de algum smog das queimadas  
O vento tem soprado muito fraco a nulo de N. 

Terça: *8,6ºC / 21,3ºC *
Quarta: *8,8ºC **/ **19,5ºC *
Hoje: *9,4ºC **/ **18,2ºC *

T. Atual: *14,7ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2021 às 20:31)

Boas,
Por Leiria, o dia começou com algumas nuvens altas, a proporcionarem cores bonitas, e alguma neblina. 






Durante a manhã o céu ainda ficou muito nublado por nuvens baixas, mas ao final da manhã acabou por limpar, ficando apenas bastante neblina. Pelos vistos a poluição acumulada devido à estabilidade atmosférica e os gases do Vulcão de La Palma estão na origem disso.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Nov 2021 às 22:43)

Boa tarde, 
Estes últimos dias, e tirando as manhãs, têm sido bem amenos e que fazem lembrar bastante a primavera (mas sem as flores e com as árvores com as folhas caídas). Contudo, esta manhã foi diferente, pois esteve céu nublado - resultado duma frente que já se encontrava dissipada quando chegou à costa portuguesa, mas cujas nuvens ainda conseguiram chegar a terra. Por causa disso, o dia foi mais fresco, já que foram menos as horas de sol... 

Fica aqui o registo destes últimos dias:

Anteontem, dia 9
Máx: 22,4ºC
Mín: 8,7ºC

Ontem, dia 10
Máx: 20,4ºC
Mín: 10,0ºC

Hoje, dia 11
Máx: 18,8ºC
Mín: 9,0ºC

Agora estão 10,7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2021 às 17:44)

A falta de posts neste tópico mostra o quão estável tem estado o tempo, e é para continuar. _Outubro 2.0_?

Pôr do sol cada vez mais próximo das 17h, foto tirada às 17h15 e em Belas já não havia luz direta. Foto parece um bocado_ suja, _tentei captar a neblina/névoa no vale. Plátanos no fundo já com as cores de outono.






A _corrida_ da diminuição das horas de sol começou a abrandar na nossa latitude, como já é expectável a quase 1 mês do solstício de Inverno. A partir de agora temos 2 meses de 9h30-10h de horas de sol.

Céu a _arder_ agora! Boa semana a todos!


----------



## david 6 (13 Nov 2021 às 19:30)

minima 3ºC

tristeza de novembro, até mete dó


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2021 às 13:27)

minima 2.4ºC


----------



## Toby (14 Nov 2021 às 19:37)

Boa noite

Lagoa Do Cao: 4.7°- 21.1°
Nazare: 10.6° - 17.9°
Sao Martinho do Porto: 5.2° - 18.7°
Salir do Porto: 3.0° - 18.3°
Lourinha: 6.8° - 21.4°
Santa Cruz: 8.8° - 18.5°
Seiça: 0.3° - 23.8°
Torres Vedras: 6.2° - 21.0°
Casal do Deserto (Torres Vedras): 10.7° - 20.1°


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2021 às 17:06)

minima *-0.1ºC*


----------



## RStorm (15 Nov 2021 às 18:07)

Boa noite

Vira o disco e toca o mesmo 
A única diferença está na neblina, que começou a aparecer durante as madrugadas.

Chuva, chuvinha... onde andas? 
A pouca humidade que havia nos solos já era, até levanta pó 

Sexta: *9,3ºC / 18,9ºC *
Sábado: *8,1ºC **/ **20,3ºC *
Domingo: *9,2ºC **/ **19,5ºC *
Hoje: *7,7ºC **/ **19,1ºC *

T. Atual: *15,9ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Nov 2021 às 18:24)

Boa tarde,
Dá para perceber, pela movimentação deste fórum, que a situação não está nada de especial por cá. Novembro segue uma pasmaceira e, apesar dos dias ainda amenos, as noites vão começando a ficar mais frias. Nesta semana as máximas também vão descer e no final desta semana terei já mínimas bem próximas de 0ºC. Chuva a sério é que nada - só chuviscos no horizonte, e isso não resolve nada! A situação atual está péssima, e não me lembro de ver os solos tão secos por esta altura do ano (nem em 2017)!!!  

Durante a manhã tem havido algum nevoeiro, que tem acumulado algo num dia ou outro. Claro está, continua a ser muitíssimo insuficiente... 

Sexta-feira, dia 12
Máx: 19,2ºC
Mín: 7,9ºC
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)

Anteontem, dia 13
Máx: 20,8ºC
Mín: 8,3ºC

Ontem, dia 14
Máx: 20,1ºC
Mín: 8,6ºC
Prec: 0,2 mm (nevoeiro)

Hoje, dia 15
Máx: 20,4ºC
Mín: 5,8ºC

Entretanto a temperatura segue já em queda livre... Sigo com 14,2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Nov 2021 às 18:47)

Hoje de manhã alguma nebulosidade baixa nas serras circundantes de Lisboa.




IMG_0995 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1010 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2021 às 19:20)

Este tempo tem estado tão monótono, que não existe grande coisa a relatar, as noites/madrugadas são já bem frescas, já com ocorrencia de geadas fracas, e os dias tem sido bem amenos, na ordem dos 21ºC.
A campanha da azeitona, está a chegar ao fim, dos olivais tradicionais, também devido ás temperaturas mais altas, para esta época, que acelera em muito o seu processo de deterioração.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Nov 2021 às 19:31)

Boa noite!
A estação do Parral, na margem sul, foi aos *-1,9ºC* hoje. Quando vier o frio a sério é que vai ser interessante. Tem mais potencial que Seiça!


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Nov 2021 às 21:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> A estação do Parral, na margem sul, foi aos *-1,9ºC* hoje. Quando vier o frio a sério é que vai ser interessante. Tem mais potencial que Seiça!



Passou-me um pouco despercebida esta discussão acerca desta estação. Eu conheço muito bem essa região, inclusive fiz alguns registos, pois morei bastante perto, e a minha mulher trabalhou algum tempo no Calhariz, aí mesmo ao lado do Parral. 

Dito isto, confirmo a 100% que essa região tem um potencial muito grande de inversões de temperatura. No Parral convergem algumas ribeiras temporárias originárias na Serra da Arrábida e na Serra do Risco. Uma delas inclusivamente vem das Marmitas do Gigante e que atravessa a estrada do Calhariz, onde observei inversões muito interessantes em várias ocasiões. Aí perto também está localizado o Vale de Alambre, onde tanto eu como o Ricardo Carvalho registámos temperaturas bem negativas no passado. Assim como o Vale da Rasca, mais para leste. Toda esta região já foi bastante discutida neste fórum.

Na minha opinião, diria que o ponto com inversões mais potente na margem sul seria na Lagoa Pequena. Mas estes registos recentes desta estação levantam a dúvida se assim será mesmo. Acontece que observei algumas inversões no Parral a passar de carro, mas nunca lá me desloquei propositadamente nos dias mais interessantes como o fiz em outros pontos. Mas que tem muito potencial, pelo que observo de pontos próximos, não tenho qualquer tipo de dúvida. Seguirei esta estação com especial atenção.

Como exercício básico, coloco aqui médias dos últimos 11 dias de algumas estações reconhecidamente muito frias, para perceber claramente que estamos a falar de um local com noites potencialmente gélidas:

Aljezur (IPMA) - Tmin média = 0.79ºC ; Tmin mais baixa = -2ºC
Seiça - Tmin média = 1.53ºC ; Tmin mais baixa = -0.7ºC
Parral - Tmin média = 1.25ºC ; Tmin mais baixa = -1.9ºC
Alvega (IPMA) - Tmin média = 1.79ºC ; Tmin mais baixa = -1.5ºC


----------



## Geopower (16 Nov 2021 às 09:40)

Bom dia.
Mais um dia de céu limpo com vento fraco de NE.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Nov 2021 às 01:03)

Boa noite!
Só para relatar a ventania de leste que por aqui se sente, a fazer lembrar as noites de lestada no verão. Algo que não me recordo de acontecer a meados de novembro.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Nov 2021 às 12:58)

Boa tarde!
Incrível a lestada desta madrugada. Acordei várias vezes.
*15,8ºC* neste momento. Os próximos dias parece que podem ser instáveis, com a formação de uma cut-off a SO. Veremos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Nov 2021 às 16:21)

Boa tarde, 
Nos últimos dias tem-se notado um ligeiro arrefecimento tanto diurno como noturno, depois duma semana bem amena para o mês em questão. Hoje, apesar de as temperaturas não serem distintas das de dias anteriores, a lestada intensa tem feito com que a sensação térmica seja bem baixa, mesmo a meio do dia! 

Fica aqui o registo dos últimos dias na zona:

Anteontem, dia 16
Máx: 19,9ºC
Mín: 9,5ºC

Ontem, dia 17
Máx: 18,2ºC
Mín: 8,8ºC

Agora estão 18,8ºC e céu limpo. Aproximam-se tempos mais instáveis - veremos o que acontece!


----------



## RStorm (18 Nov 2021 às 19:09)

Boa noite 

Continua o mesmo padrão, mas a mínimas desceram consideravelmente. 
O vento tem soprado em geral muito fraco de NE, temporariamente moderado durante o dia de ontem. 

Finalmente já se vê sinais de mudança no horizonte  Vamos acompanhando a situação 

Terça: *8,4ºC / 18,7ºC *
Quarta: *7,5ºC **/ **17,8ºC *
Quinta: *6,7ºC **/ **19,3ºC *

T. Atual: *14,9ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## joralentejano (18 Nov 2021 às 19:39)

Boa Noite,
Por Leiria, tal como nas restantes regiões, sem nada para contar por estes dias porque é mais do mesmo, noites frias e dias agradáveis.
Cores de outono no seu esplendor:





Tempo de inverno na próxima semana, principalmente em termos de temperaturas. Já no que respeita a precipitação, ainda é um pouco incerto, mas não parece vir grande quantidade como seria essencial.


----------



## Geopower (19 Nov 2021 às 09:44)

Bom dia. 
Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento moderado de NE.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Nov 2021 às 22:08)

Boa noite, 
Na véspera do começo dum novo período de instabilidade atmosférica e de algum frio mais intenso (mas este só a partir de segunda), fica aqui o registo dos últimos dias de pasmaceira meteorológica pela zona: 

Ontem, dia 18
Máx: 19,3ºC
Mín: 8,1ºC

Hoje, dia 20
Máx: 21,2ºC
Mín: 10,4ºC

Entretanto, após anoitecer e depois dum dia de céu pouco nublado e de bastante lestada, o vento diminuiu bastante de intensidade e o céu ficou muito nublado. Estão 13,8ºC neste momento.  

A média do ensemble por aqui é de 3 mm. Não é muita coisa, mas é certamente melhor do que nada... veremos o que acontece!


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2021 às 22:24)

Há virga sobre a região de Lisboa/Setúbal, movimento de SE/SSE para NW/NNW:






*15,2ºC* com *64%* em MeteoSantaIria


----------



## Marco pires (19 Nov 2021 às 22:37)

as imagens de satelite mostram bastante instabilidade ao largo da costa, resta saber é se entra em terra ou fica tudo no mar.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2021 às 00:34)

Boa Noite,
Madrugada e dia com bastante vento de Leste por Leiria. Este fim de semana estou pela região do Médio Tejo e também tem havido bastante vento. Algumas nuvens altas presentes, mas nada demais.
Deixo algumas fotos de hoje. O Tejo até ia com um caudal jeitoso.
Castelo de Almourol:









Poente em Vila N. da Barquinha:


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2021 às 03:55)

Aguaceiro forte em Cascais, bastante localizado, cerca das 2:15.






*2,8 mm* em menos de *10 minutos*, em Meteo_Cascais (Alcabideche).
*2,3 mm* também em menos de 10 minutos, em Bairro Chesol (Cascais).
*1,3 mm* na Marina e também em Almoinhas Velhas (Malveira da Serra).
As estações do IPMA dos Cabos Raso e da Roca, e ainda Praia da Rainha registaram apenas 0,2 ou 0,3 mm.

Às 00h a linha de instabilidade entrava no Algarve.





No trajecto SSE-NNW as células que passaram aqui em Póvoa de Santa Iria só começaram a precipitar depois de transporem os montes de Vialonga, ganhando força no interior da Região Oeste, mas por enquanto nada superior a 1,0 mm.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2021 às 05:15)

Aguaceiro forte passou em Samora Correia:







A RLC recebe células apenas marginalmente ou algumas que se formam localmente na circulação de SE/SSE- NW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Nov 2021 às 09:57)

Bom dia,
Por aqui chuviscou por volta das cinco da manhã, contudo o _penico_ continua sem acumular nada. Sigo com 0 mm de momento e está céu nublado...


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2021 às 14:02)

aqui só uns pingos há pouco


----------



## Thomar (20 Nov 2021 às 16:08)

Chove neste momento moderado a forte!!!     

Ups, parece que já está a acabar...


----------



## RStorm (20 Nov 2021 às 16:24)

Boa Tarde 

O tempo soalheiro acabou por dar lugar ao aumento de nebulosidade logo após o final da tarde de ontem e assim tem permanecido. 
Já ocorreram alguns aguaceiros dispersos e pouco frequentes (com lama à mistura ).
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco de SE, por vezes com rajadas pontuais. 

Acabei de chegar agora da rua e vi a coisa com bom aspeto no quadrante sul, e o radar não engana  Vamos lá ver o que aí vem 

Extremos de ontem: *8,5ºC / 19,6ºC *

T. Atual: *17,7ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Thomar (20 Nov 2021 às 16:24)

Thomar disse:


> Chove neste momento moderado a forte!!!
> 
> Ups, parece que já está a acabar...


Vai chovendo fraco. 
As estações meteorológicas amadoras aqui da zona registam cerca de *1mm.  *(aonde é que eu tenho o bote salva-vidas )


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2021 às 16:27)

Boas!
Céu tempestuoso por aqui, mas creio que não passe disto.
Fica uma foto, com o poste a fazer de emplastro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Nov 2021 às 16:55)

A situação está bem preta a sudoeste... Infelizmente parece que não vem nesta direção, mas veremos se ainda cai alguma coisa por aqui!


----------



## Thomar (20 Nov 2021 às 17:03)

Já há quase uma hora que vai chovendo constantemente por aqui. 
Os 5 primeiros minutos foram de chuva moderada/forte, mas depois, tem sido sempre chuva fraca.
Venha de lá essa chuva que os campos por aqui estão ressequidos.  
Desculpem-me qualquer coisinha, mas não consigo esconder o entusiasmo por chover aqui. "Chuva, chuva, chuva... "


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Nov 2021 às 17:10)

Começou a chover agora mesmo com alguma intensidade e oiço trovões ao longe! Viva!!!


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2021 às 17:11)

16,2°C
73%
Leste 12 Km/h
Aproximam-se as células de Setúbal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (20 Nov 2021 às 17:14)

Chove agora intensamente na ponte vasco da gama agora, sentido sul -norte, de tal maneira que deixei de conseguir ver a cidade de Lisboa ao longe! Parece que já é de noite, o ceu está quase preto!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Nov 2021 às 17:16)

E pouco depois de começar a festa, parou de chover... Ainda assim, a chuva rendeu 1 mm e pode voltar a chover ainda hoje! Veremos...


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2021 às 17:32)

Céu a ficar muito toldado de bases planas de Cumulus.
Mosquitos.
Têm passado bandos imensos de aves de Norte para Sul.
Ainda não chove.

16,6°C
74%

Primeiros pingos

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (20 Nov 2021 às 17:44)

Por aqui (Cabanas) um acumulado de quase* 3 mm*, para os lados de Palmela vão com com *6mm, *e para os lados de Azeitão com *1,5mm.*


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2021 às 17:46)

Aguaceiro moderado em Caneças. 
Já fazia falta.


----------



## RStorm (20 Nov 2021 às 18:13)

Chove certinho há algum tempo, o acumulado segue nos *1,5 mm*  Ouro para os solos 

T. Atual: *14,3ºC *
HR: 88% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2021 às 18:15)

Bela chuvada por Carnaxide há pouco. 
*3,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2021 às 18:28)

E finalmente o primeiro aguaceiro forte, muita água escorreu pelas ruas aqui de Póvoa e Santa Iria.
*2,5 mm *e temperatura a caír (2ºC) para *14,7ºC* na Escola.
*5,7 mm* e *15,0ªC* em MeteoSantaIria.

Vem lá mais e não é pouco, movimento para NNW/NW


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2021 às 19:36)

também acabei por apanhar agora de raspão, chove em geral fraco mas dá para acumular   , ali ao lado em Coruche não apanha nada


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Nov 2021 às 22:37)

Infelizmente parece que não voltou a chover desde então, e com a depressão a dirigir-se para leste e a dissipar-se pelo caminho a probabilidade de cair alguma coisa daqui até à meia-noite é quase nula... Ainda assim, o que caiu estava dentro dos valores previstos - o ensemble do ECMWF ontem previa só 0,3 mm como valor mediano, e caiu 1 mm hoje. Nada mau, mas é insuficiente para o problema atual da seca na zona, pois os solos encontram-se em ponto de emurchecimento permanente às portas de dezembro! Nem em 2017!!!  

Fica aqui o registo do dia de hoje:

Máx: 19,0ºC
Mín: 11,6ºC
Prec: 1,0 mm

Agora estão 13,1ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2021 às 22:59)

A chover agora mesmo em S. Martinho do Porto...


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2021 às 23:49)

0.4mm


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2021 às 01:33)

Boa Noite,
Sem muito para relatar pela região do Médio Tejo, apenas uns pingos sem significado algum. 
Durante a tarde em Constância, para Leste, com o Tejo:




O Rio Zêzere até corria bem, mas provavelmente abaixo do que seria de esperar por esta altura.




Junto à foz do Zêzere. Nota-se o efeito da corrente ao juntar-se ao Rio Tejo.


----------



## RStorm (21 Nov 2021 às 13:06)

Boa Tarde

Ontem o acumulado ainda subiu até aos *3,6 mm*, uma excelente rega, tendo em conta que não estava previsto nada de especial para aqui 

Extremos de ontem: *12,0ºC **/ **18,8ºC*

Hoje sigo com céu muito nublado e sol por vezes a espreitar. Não choveu até agora nem espero nada para hoje, mas quiçá a meteorologia nos volte a surpreender 
Vento muito fraco a nulo de E-SE.

Mínima de hoje: *12,1ºC *
T. Atual: *16,7ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Tufao André (21 Nov 2021 às 17:04)

Boa tarde!

Ontem ao final da tarde, ainda caíram uns aguaceiros moderados a fortes, mas de curta duração. Não mais de 2h...

Há cerca de 1h, caiu um aguaceiro forte vindo da região oeste! Já não estava à espera de grande coisa...  

Máxima de 18°C, actuais 16°C.
Vento fraco/nulo de ENE.

Amanhã já vai apertar o frio e bem... Ainda por cima com a intensificação do vento de Norte!!  
Curiosamente, a temperatura máxima deve registar-se ao final da manhã!


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2021 às 17:21)

só vê las.... tudo à volta.... pa variar


----------



## Mammatus (21 Nov 2021 às 17:44)

Boas, 

Não estava a contar com precipitação hoje, e eis que surge este aguaceiro bem localizado.
Boa surpresa!






EDIT: *1.30 mm* (rain rate max: *5.99 mm/h*)


----------



## Toby (21 Nov 2021 às 18:32)

Boa noite,

Ontem fui ver onde estava a estação Nazare.
Não está onde diz estar.
No que diz respeito aos ventos, está bem localizado, mas para temperaturas... sobreaquecimento à vista!
Para mim, está a menos de um metro de altura do telhado, que no Verão deve ser um excelente radiador 
Pena, a 1,5m era 100% óptimo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Nov 2021 às 18:57)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui esteve nevoeiro toda a manhã, tendo a humidade acumulado 0,3 mm. Entretanto, a partir do meio-dia, o céu começou a limpar, que coincidiu com a altura em que se estavam a formar cúmulos a leste e norte. 

Entretanto fui almoçar a Alvalade e, depois, andar um pouco no Parque do Tejo, no Parque das Nações. No momento em que cheguei lá, estava esta célula a ameaçar, a norte dali (com eco vermelho, vendo pelas imagens do radar dinâmico). Felizmente parece que se dissipou após passar a Serra de Vialonga:










Alguns minutos mais tarde, com a célula de Vialonga em dissipação:









Entretanto, uns 30 minutos depois, o céu escureceu a oeste. Foi uma célula em deslocação a Lisboa, que parecia estar a dissipar-se mas ganhou intensidade após passar a Amadora: 













No regresso ainda apanhei algumas gotas grossas na zona da Bela Vista, mas não foi nada de especial. Reparei que estava tudo molhado desde a Avenida dos Estados Unidos da América até à Ponte 25 de Abril, mas mal passei para Almada e passou a estar tudo seco - é impressionante como o escudo protetor funciona sempre! 
Na passagem pela Ponte, o aguaceiro já se encontrava entre Lisboa e o Barreiro, no Mar da Palha:









No dia de hoje também se notou um tempo mais fresquinho... A mínima até foi algo "amena", mas a máxima foi mais baixa. Nos próximos dias vai apertar e bem o frio! 

*Dados de hoje*
Máx: 19,1ºC
Mín: 12,3ºC (???)
Prec: 0,3 mm (humidade)

Vendo a maneira como a temperatura está a evoluir neste momento, há uma probabilidade elevada de a mínima atual ser ultrapassada até à meia-noite. Estão 14,2ºC e céu pouco nublado neste momento.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2021 às 19:36)

Boa Noite,
Pelo Entroncamento o dia foi calmo, apenas caíram uns pingos a meio da tarde. No entanto, estiveram sempre a rondar células mais intensas.
Poente bonito no regresso a Leiria. Deixo uma foto tirada perto de Torres Novas:


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2021 às 20:14)

Observei a célula de Vialonga desde a Póvoa de Santa iria.
Dela só recebi uns pingos e um belo arco-íris, além de algumas fotos.

A célula da Amadora que depois entrou em Lisboa atingiu sobretudo a zona das Amoreiras, Bairro Alto e Baixa.






A EMA de Lisboa-Geofísico (Escola Politécnica - Jardim Botânico) registou *11,3 mm* nessa hora, mas uma estação no Largo do Rato atingiu os *23,8 mm* em menos de *45 minutos, *dos quais *14,0 mm em 15 minutos*. Estou curioso de saber se alguém daqui testemunhou esta chuvada e se houve alguma consequência*.*
Analisando o registo da *estação*, não é aparente alguma anomalia.
Outra estação mais abaixo registou* 16,3 mm *mas com um erróneo registo horário, desencontrado cerca de 2 horas.
Ainda mais abaixo, Cais do Sodré apanhou a célula marginalmente, obtendo *5,3 mm* num registo cronológico de acordo com a hora de passagem da célula.


----------



## Geopower (22 Nov 2021 às 09:45)

Início de manhã com períodos de céu nublado. Vento fraco a moderado  de norte.
Panorâmica a W-SW a oeste a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2021 às 16:06)

Boa tarde

Hoje o mais notável é o vento em nortada agreste aliada à descida de temperatura.

Estes dois vídeos time-lapse 4K ilustram o que de mais significativo ocorreu nos dias de anteontem, Sábado 20 e ontem Domingo 21.
No primeiro, circulação de SSE e células vindas da península de Setúbal pareciam prometer alguma animação.
No segundo, circulação de sentido inverso, de NNW, trazendo células da Região Oeste sendo a última a "célula de Vialonga" que apesar de só ter deixado pingos aqui em Póvoa de Santa Iria ainda produziu interessante dinâmica e, isso sim, um belo arco-íris ao poente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Nov 2021 às 21:59)

Boa noite, 
Ontem a temperatura ainda desceu até aos 10,9ºC por volta das 23:30, e só não desceu mais porque entretanto formou-se nevoeiro. Por causa da humidade associada à névoa, registei mais um acumulado de 0,3 mm. Foi bem espessa durante a madrugada, mas ao contrário de ontem dissipou-se muito rapidamente por causa da nortada. 

O vento de norte foi bem intenso e gelado durante o dia, sendo que a rajada máxima diária foi de 36,7 km/h. Entretanto diminuiu o vento, contudo a temperatura segue já nos 9,8ºC, com a mínima a ser feita neste momento, e está céu pouco nublado. Estou para ver qual é a temperatura a que vou chegar nesta próxima madrugada...


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2021 às 22:24)

Deste lado do rio, um pouco a norte e mais elevado, vamos com 10,0ºC em Santa Iria e *9,3ºC* na Escola na zona alta da Póvoa.
A mínima da madrugada passada foi apenas *12,1ºC*, cerca das 6h, e durante o dia a temperatura não conseguiu subir mais do que 2,7ºC, máxima de* 14,8ºC* nas horas à volta do meio-dia.
O vento durante a tarde insistiu em rajadas frequentes superiores a 30 Km/h, máxima de 35,4 Km/h, bastante desconfortável a temperatura sentida, o sol pouco aqueceu pois está já bastante baixo.


----------



## srr (23 Nov 2021 às 09:22)

Alvega / Abrantes  - Sempre nos extremos da temperatura, case  study;


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2021 às 12:38)

minima de *0.5ºC*
estação IPMA Coruche teve *-0.4ºC *às 7h


----------



## RStorm (23 Nov 2021 às 13:52)

Boa Tarde

No *domingo*, o céu abriu gradualmente após o inicio da tarde, tornando-se pouco nublado. 
Não choveu, mas andaram células nos arredores e eram visíveis várias torres no horizonte. 

Extremos: *12,1ºC / 19,1ºC *

*Ontem e hoje *as temperaturas caíram consideravelmente com a chegada da massa de ar frio, trazendo uma sensação bem mais invernal 
O céu tem se apresentado geralmente pouco nublado. 
O vento tem soprado moderado de N durante o dia e com rajadas, cessando com o cair da noite, o que permite que haja inversão. 

Extremos de ontem: *9,5ºC** / **15,2ºC* 

Mínima de hoje: *6,2ºC* 
T. Atual: *14,9ºC*
HR: 52% 
Vento: N / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## dvieira (23 Nov 2021 às 18:57)

Tarde/ noite fresquinho. Neste momento 7,1 °C e 60 % HR. A máxima hoje não foi além dos 11,2° C.


----------



## Toby (23 Nov 2021 às 20:33)

Boa noite,

Desde que vivo aqui (2010), nunca vi uma temperatura de 5,3° às 20:30h em Novembro! 
(nos meus sensores operacionais, não nos experimentais)  
Todas as apostas estão canceladas para hoje à noite.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2021 às 23:01)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Desde que vivo aqui (2010), nunca vi uma temperatura de 5,3° às 20:30h em Novembro!
> (nos meus sensores operacionais, não nos experimentais)
> Todas as apostas estão canceladas para hoje à noite.


falhaste os Novembros de outras décadas, eram bem mais frios .
Aqui em Alenquer (alto concelho - terra de grandes geadas) vamos com 6ºC, nada de especial portanto.
A máxima hoje foi de 14ºC.


----------



## dvieira (23 Nov 2021 às 23:25)

A temperatura já chegou a estar 5,0 °C á 2 horas atrás. Agora a temperatura subiu talvez por causa da nebulosidade agora situa-se nos 6,2 °C e HR 69 %.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Nov 2021 às 23:35)

Boa noite,
Durante a noite de ontem, estava à espera que a temperatura descesse um pouco mais, mas a nortada infelizmente não deixou... A mínima ficou, portanto, nos 9,7ºC.   

Dados de ontem:
Máx: 16,0ºC
Mín: 9,7ºC
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)

Hoje já tem sido uma história distinta... O dia foi igual ao anterior, mas esta noite tem tido menos e, por isso, a temperatura continua a despencar a bom ritmo. Sigo com 8,8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2021 às 01:03)

1.5ºC


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2021 às 01:47)

david 6 disse:


> 1.5ºC


 estou a rir-me de aqui ter* 10,3ºC* na Escola e *11,4ºC* na MeteoSantaIria, cá em cima das colinas na margem do outro lado do Tejo. 

As máximas chegaram aos *15,4ºC* e *17,5ºC*, respectivamente, depois de as mínimas na madrugada anterior terem descido aos *7,8ºC* e *8,4ºC*.
Mas hoje não devem chegar tão baixo, está a entrar nebulosidade de WNW, subiram ligeiramente cerca de 1ºC desde a meia-noite.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2021 às 02:04)

Boa noite!
Diria que as mínimas já foram atingidas. *11,4°C* por aqui, depois de já ter estado nos 9,0°C.
A nebulosidade deverá permanecer ao longo da madrugada.


----------



## Geopower (24 Nov 2021 às 10:49)

Bom dia.
Início de manhã com períodos de céu nublado.  Vento moderado de NW. 
Panorâmica a oeste a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2021 às 11:33)

a temperatura acabou por subir, já na estação de Coruche IPMA houve uma subida, depois acabou por descer no fim da madrugada portanto a minima foi de *0.4ºC*


----------



## RStorm (24 Nov 2021 às 18:52)

Boa noite

Hoje o dia já se apresentou mais nublado e fresco.
O vento soprou em geral moderado de N, em especial durante a tarde com algumas rajadas pontuais.
A mínima desta vez foi mais alta, pois a inversão foi "estragada" devido à constante alternação do vento durante a madrugada.
Amanhã cá espero alguns aguaceiros 

Ontem: *6,2ºC / 15,3ºC*
Hoje: *7,4ºC **/ **14,7ºC* 

T. Atual: *13,2ºC*
HR: 70% 
Vento: N / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Nov 2021 às 08:05)

Bom dia,
Os últimos dias têm sido idênticos, com noites frias e dias fresquinhos devido à nortada. Ontem estava à espera duma temperatura mínima mais baixa, mas entretanto entrou nebulosidade e a temperatura não desceu tanto... 

Anteontem, dia 23
Máx: 16,1°C
Mín: 8,3°C

Ontem, dia 24
Máx: 15,4°C
Mín: 7,3°C

Agora estão 10,3°C e céu pouco nublado. Também já se avista a frente fria a norte, que por cá deve dar origem a aguaceiros. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Nov 2021 às 08:53)

Bom dia.

Por Loures amanheceu com algum chuvisco de pouca duração.

Pelas 8h, em Alvalade, o céu estava maioritariamente limpo.




1637829114359 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1637829114345 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1637829114332 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

--

Em menos de 1h, o panorama mudou por completo:




IMG_20211125_085012 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Toby (25 Nov 2021 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

VP2: 4.4mm
Ecowitt modular WH40: 4.2mm
Ecowitt monobloco: 5.0mm


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2021 às 10:05)

Bom dia.
Pelo Montijo, chuvisca/chove fraco desde as 9h30m. Temperatura segundo o termômetro do carro oscilando entre os +10°C e os +11°C. Vento fraco quase nulo.


----------



## fhff (25 Nov 2021 às 10:13)

Bastante chuva e vento por Telheiras. Uma borrascazinha .... Estava a contar com chuva mais para as 12H.


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2021 às 10:13)

Boas! 

Manhã de aguaceiros por vezes fortes com tempo frio aqui pela Azambuja!


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2021 às 10:49)

Que chuvada incrível!!!!


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Nov 2021 às 10:55)

Finalmente, chuva, 
que tanta falta está a fazer, embora nas zonas mais sombrias os terrenos ainda estão húmidos,
destaco a temperatura de uns modestos 9.3º e aparentemente em lenta descida, e algum vento á mistura, 
um dia de inverno, 
pena que seja "sol" de pouca dura .


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2021 às 10:56)

Que temporal impressionante!!! Que ventania


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2021 às 11:00)

david 6 disse:


> Que temporal impressionante!!! Que ventania


Se tiveres oportunidade põe aí uma foto ou vídeo.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Nov 2021 às 12:26)

Boas!
Que bela chuvinha! Deixo aqui umas fotos tiradas há cerca de 1 hora:













Por essa altura o carro marcava 8°C. Neste momento estão *11,4°C*. Dia fresquinho!


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2021 às 12:37)

Thomar disse:


> Se tiveres oportunidade põe aí uma foto ou vídeo.



no momento não dava

tive rajada de *60km/h* e acumulado vai em *10.8mm*, 10.3ºC


----------



## RStorm (25 Nov 2021 às 13:09)

Boa Tarde

Bela rega matinal, com um acumulado modesto de *2,1 mm*, não estava à espera de tanto 
Aguaceiros fracos a moderados, quase persistentes e por vezes fortes. Só faltou mesmo a trovoada 
Vento muito fraco a nulo de NW, com algumas rajadas ocasionais na passagem das células.

Por agora, sigo com boas abertas e temperatura bem fresquinha  Vamos ver o que nos espera a tarde 

Mínima de hoje:* 9,5ºC*
T. Atual: *11,6ºC*
HR: 71%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Aine (25 Nov 2021 às 13:12)

Boa tarde,

hoje, pela 8h30, no percurso de Cascais a Sintra apanhei alguma chuva intensa , com periodos mais calmos.


----------



## RStorm (25 Nov 2021 às 13:58)

Aguaceiro fraco


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Nov 2021 às 14:06)

Há 15 minutos, após a passagem de um aguaceiro:


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2021 às 14:29)

Boa tarde, passagem da frente entre as *9h e as 10h* e mais alguns aguaceiros pós-frontais renderam *6,5 mm* em Santa Iria.
A noite e a madrugada foram relativamente "mornas", a mínima do dia até ao momento foi atingida só após a frente, *9,5ºC* cerca das *11h*.

A precipitação estendeu-se por três períodos: frente e duas linhas de aguaceiros pós-frontais, com 3,3 mm/1,7 mm/1,5 mm.

A frente, pelas 9h:





Primeira linha de aguaceiros, fortes, pelas 10h:





Aguaceiros fracos e vai terminar com a passagem de aguaceiros relacionados com o ramo ocluso da frente, que já deixou a Figueira da Foz/Coimbra:


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2021 às 15:28)

aguaceiros a passar de raspão a leste, talvez ainda apanhe mais algo daqui a pouco


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2021 às 15:44)

CHUVA DE GRANIZO!


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2021 às 15:55)




----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2021 às 16:03)

temperatura caiu para *7.9ºC* e acumulado subiu para *14.8mm*


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2021 às 16:11)




----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2021 às 16:14)

mais umas fotos de algum acumulado do granizo:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Nov 2021 às 16:42)

Nuvens bonitas a passar por Alvalade.




IMG_20211125_163536 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20211125_163509 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20211125_163517_1 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20211125_163502 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20211125_163525_1 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2021 às 16:47)

david 6 disse:


> mais umas fotos de algum acumulado do granizo:
> 
> Ver anexo 653
> 
> ...


Valeu a pena a espera pelas fotos e vídeo!


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Nov 2021 às 18:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Nuvens bonitas a passar por Alvalade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outra perspetiva, uns minutos depois:







De facto notou-se uma luz diferente após a chuva durante o dia.


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2021 às 20:11)

acumulado do dia foi *15.6mm*, muito bom

ainda há uma zona onde ficou um grande bocado granizo pegado que ainda lá está


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2021 às 21:45)

Hoje aqui em Alenquer tivemos um pouco de tudo, granizo, sol e chuva...está bastante húmido e frio agora, sensação térmica inferior a ontem com 7ºC. 
*15.09 mm*, nada mau!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2021 às 21:52)

Boa Noite,
Por Leiria choveu durante a manhã, mas de forma pouco significativa.
Ao nascer do sol, enquanto caia um aguaceiro, era este o cenário:





*4.2mm* acumulados na estação do Aeródromo. *17.2mm* mensais. Só julho e Agosto é que foram mais secos do que este mês nesta estação.

Ainda devem cair alguns aguaceiros junto ao litoral até final do mês, mas não será nada de significativo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Nov 2021 às 00:47)

Boa noite,
Hoje o dia foi de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, durante a manhã, e um céu ameaçador à tarde mas que não deu em nada (os aguaceiros passaram todos ao lado). O dia rendeu 3,1 mm - acima do que estava modelado, mas ainda assim um petisco que sabe a pouco... Novembro segue ainda com menos de 10 mm mensais, e tendo em conta o que está previsto para os próximos dias, devo superar os 12 mm mensais - não deixa de ser quase 100 mm abaixo da média mensal! As previsões para dezembro também são bem ruins - esperemos que não aconteçam!!! 

Dados de hoje
Máx: 13,5ºC
Mín: 7,0ºC
Prec: 3,1 mm 
Rajada máxima: 40,4 km/h NNO

Entretanto, após um dia instável, a noite segue com céu limpo e com a temperatura a despencar a olhos vistos. Sigo com 6,7ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2021 às 11:59)

Mínima de 4,4ºC

Dia segue limpíssimo.


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2021 às 12:15)

minima de *-0.4ºC*


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2021 às 12:17)

Boas!

Hoje vim até ao posto de Coruche e quando cheguei à Zona Industrial do Monte da Barca ainda havia um nevoeiro não muito denso e o carro marcava 2.0ºC, no caminho para cá notei alguns locais com bastante geada. Por agora céu limpo e praticamente não há vento.


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2021 às 14:23)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Hoje vim até ao posto de Coruche e quando cheguei à Zona Industrial do Monte da Barca ainda havia um nevoeiro não muito denso e o carro marcava 2.0ºC, no caminho para cá notei alguns locais com bastante geada. Por agora céu limpo e praticamente não há vento.



a estação de Coruche que é por ai perto da zona industrial teve *-0.5ºC* às 8h, foi a mais fria aqui do litoral centro


----------



## RStorm (26 Nov 2021 às 17:16)

Boa Tarde

*Ontem* o aguaceiro que reportei no último post, elevou o acumulado para *2,7 mm*
Após a sua passagem, só voltou a cair uns pingos no final do dia, mas os céus estiveram bem fotogénicos 
Também foi o dia mais fresco da temporada, com uma máxima de *12,7ºC*. E a mínima foi batida antes da meia-noite.

Extremos de ontem: *8,6ºC / 12,7ºC / 2,7 mm

Hoje* o vento ausentou durante a madrugada e a inversão foi acentuada, alcaçando a mínima mais baixa deste outono, *4,0ºC* 
De resto, o dia foi límpido e com vento a aumentar bem de intensidade ao longo da tarde. Apesar da sensação fresca, o sol queimava bem na hora de almoço.

Extremos de hoje: *4,0ºC / 14,1ºC*

T. Atual: *11,9ºC*
HR: 61%
Vento: N / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2021 às 19:01)

Nortada agora a gelar


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Nov 2021 às 00:18)

Boa noite,
Depois dum "vertono" em outubro e de um "Verão de São Martinho" com grandes amplitudes térmicas, parece que finalmente chegou o tempo típico para esta altura do ano - vento, temperaturas baixas e sensação térmica baixa ao longo do dia. Falta só a chuva para completar o menu...  

Ficam aqui os dados do dia de hoje:
Máx: 15,1ºC
Mín: 4,0ºC
Rajada máxima: 34,9 km/h N

Agora estão 10,6ºC e vento fraco a moderado de noroeste. A temperatura tem-se mantido bem estável ao longo das últimas horas devido ao vento, mas caso parasse o vento a temperatura desceria perfeitamente para valores próximos de zero. Entretanto parece que teremos novamente aguaceiros no início da próxima semana, mas como os modelos cortaram imenso na precipitação estes vão acabar por ser muito pouco para o problema atual.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Nov 2021 às 00:46)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Falta só a chuva para completar o menu...


Pode faltar aí, mas não aqui na Figueira, já chove


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Nov 2021 às 02:20)

Boas!
Já andou a chover por aqui também. Não estava à espera.


----------



## Geopower (27 Nov 2021 às 10:46)

Início de manhã com aguaceiros   fracos a moderados. Céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de NW.
Panorâmica da Leziria do Tejo a S-SE a partir da "Ponte marechal Carmona":


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2021 às 11:18)

por aqui caiu 2 aguaceiros fraquinhos que molharam chão mas não deu para acumular, 12.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2021 às 11:35)

Boas!

Alguns aguaceiros aqui também pela Azambuja com tempo bem fresco! rain:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2021 às 12:51)

Boas,

Por cá têm sido dias/ noites ventosos e algo frios.
Hoje por exemplo a rajada máxima está nos 89 km/h... o costume neste rectângulo.


----------



## Geopower (27 Nov 2021 às 14:41)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Tarde de céu limpo. Vento moderado a forte com rajadas. 
Solos a necessitarem de água:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Nov 2021 às 18:04)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o dia foi bem fresquinho e acompanhado de aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã. A meio da tarde o céu começou a limpar, sendo que agora estão 11,7ºC e céu pouco nublado. 


N_Fig disse:


> *Pode faltar aí*, mas não aqui na Figueira, já chove


Faltar água aqui nesta zona nesta altura do ano é extremamente anormal. Só houve uma vez no passado que aconteceu isso, e foi em 2017 - inclusive chegou a faltar água nos aquíferos, perturbando imenso o abastecimento de água na zona, quase que dependente na sua totalidade dos aquíferos. No entanto, na altura não estava em Ponto de Emurchecimento Permanente, e o problema ficou mais ou menos resolvido porque nas duas semanas seguintes caíram mais de 50 mm na zona. Este ano tem sido distinto: até agora, e tirando aquela chuva no final de outubro, não tem chovido nada de especial nem se prevê nada nos próximos 10 dias. O que caiu hoje (0,5 mm) nem para apagar o pó serve! Este mês segue com um acumulado ligeiramente superior a 10 mm, o que nem sequer corresponde a 10% da média mensal. Novembro deste ano vai acabar mais seco que os outros meses deste século excecionalmente secos (como novembro de 2002 ou novembro de 2013) e o outono também acabaria igualmente seco se não fosse aquele evento no final de outubro. 
O ano também está a ser bem seco, somente mais chuvoso que 2004 neste século, e do acumulado anual de 408,5 mm, quase metade deste (199 mm) caiu entre 20 de janeiro e 20 de fevereiro. Se adicionarmos a instabilidade intensa que ocorreu em abril e o evento no final de outubro, estamos a falar de 80% da precipitação anual. Eu sei que é normal que a precipitação no nosso país caia de forma bem mais "aglomerada" em certas alturas do ano, mas este ano tem sido demasiado mau e o resultado está à vista...


----------



## Toby (27 Nov 2021 às 19:17)

Boa noite,

Lagoa Do Cao: 12.8° - 51.5km/h – 3.0mm
Nazare: 13.3° - 73.4km/h – 2.2mm
Sao Martinho do Porto: 13.9° - 57.9km/h – 1.5mm
Salir do Porto: 14.4° - 64.0km/h – 1.0mm
Lourinha: offline
Santa Cruz: 15.0° - 49.9 km/h – 2.8mm
Seiça: 14.4° - 24.1km/h – 1.8mm
Torres Vedras: 14.2° - 51.5km/h – 1.8mm
Casal do Deserto (Torres Vedras): 13.4° - 57.9km/h – 1.0mm

B747-400 LUX  GIG


----------



## RStorm (27 Nov 2021 às 19:37)

Boa noite 

A meteorologia voltou a surpreender, não estava a contar com chuva para hoje 
Aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada e até final da manhã, rendendo *0,3 mm*. 
O resto do dia apresentou-se pouco nublado e com vendaval, por vezes com rajadas intensas ao longo da tarde. 

Extremos: *9,4ºC **/ **14,9ºC **/ **0,3 mm *

T. Atual: *10,8ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: N / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2021 às 00:37)

Boa noite!
Está a ser das noites mais frias das últimas semanas por aqui. *7,7°C*. Não estava à espera.
Temos a aguaceiros a vir de NO. Novamente, não estava à espera. Ninguém quer dar um saltinho à serra de Sintra?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2021 às 01:27)

Por aqui, a noite segue bem fresquinha. A diminuição da nortada ao longo da última hora do dia fez com que as temperaturas despencassem, sendo que a temperatura atual segue já nos 6,7ºC. Com as temperaturas tão frias como estão agora e aguaceiros a virem de norte neste momento, não me espantaria que nevasse em serras menos comuns - segundo o radar da Wunderground, já esteve a nevar nas serras da Lousã e do Muradal (Sertã). Se as temperaturas continuarem a descer desta maneira, até pode ser que neva nalguma serra mais no Litoral (como na dos Candeeiros ou Montejunto). 

Assim terminou o dia de ontem:
Máx: 15,1ºC
Mín: 8,6ºC
Prec: 0,5 mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2021 às 02:46)

Estou com 3ºC e aguaceiros a chegar 

Serra de Montejunto com potencial para alguns flocos talvez...


----------



## Geopower (28 Nov 2021 às 16:19)

Em Glória do Ribatejo tarde de céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de NW.
Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2021 às 17:54)

Boa tarde,
Na passada madrugada, a temperatura acabou por não descer tanto por causa do vento, que voltou a soprar fraco de norte a partir das duas e meia da madrugada. Por causa disso, a temperatura mínima foi de 6,6°C, ainda assim um valor bem baixo! 

Há mais ou menos um ano atrás, fiz uma atualização da situação aqui na Charneca. Como se pode ver, na altura estava tudo cheio de ervas, o riacho tinha corrente e os solos estavam todos bem "ensopados": 
Atualização a 3/12/2020

Este ano, a história é bem distinta. É certo que as últimas chuvas fizeram com que a camada bem superficial do solo ficasse com humidade e as ervas rasteiras proliferaram, contudo basta escavar uns dois centímetros para ver que a terra está completamente ressequida e dura como pedra: 













































A ribeira em fevereiro teve uma enxurrada de todo o tamanho, tanto que manteve alguma corrente até ao início do verão e criou um fundo de lama impermeável. Nas últimas chuvas, a lama criou autênticas poças de água que dão a sensação que o curso de água está a correr - mas não sejam enganados, pois um pouco mais à frente nem restos de água corrente recente há, e o cheiro a água parada é constante: 













Depois daquelas chuvas em outubro, algumas flores brotaram. Contudo, um mês depois, dá a ideia que foram queimadas, o que dá uma ideia clara do quão seco tem sido o tempo por esta zona: 








____________________
Entretanto sigo com céu pouco nublado e tempo fresco, sendo que a sensação térmica é agravada pelo vento. A temperatura atual é de 13,0°C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2021 às 17:55)

Chuviscos por aqui com a frente quente a varrer Portugal.

Mínima foi de 2,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2021 às 21:02)

chuviscos que molham por aqui


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2021 às 22:48)

Por aqui também tem estado a chuviscar desde as oito e meia da noite. No entanto, tem sido um chuvisco tão fraquinho que apenas acumulou 0,1 mm - mal molha!


----------



## Geopower (29 Nov 2021 às 09:36)

Bom dia.
Períodos de chuvisco no início de manhã.
Neste momento céu nublado com abertas.
Vento fraco de NW.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir do cais do Sodré:


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2021 às 14:31)

Boa Tarde

Ontem e hoje têm-se caracterizado pelo céu nublado com boas abertas e sensação de frescura.
Voltou novamente a chover na noite de ontem, mas não acumulou nada.
O vento tem estado bem mais calmo, mas ainda assim com alguma intensidade durante a tarde.
A mínima de hoje foi alta devido à presença de nebulosidade, porém ainda pode ser batida logo à noite.

Acho curioso estas mudanças constantes nas previsões mesmo em cima da hora, tem sido frequente nestes últimos dias Resta-nos acompanhar a situação ao pormenor.

Extremos de ontem: *9,4ºC / 14,7ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *12,6ºC *
T. Atual: *16,5ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Tufao André (29 Nov 2021 às 15:49)

Boa tarde!

Fim de semana com 2 dias muito identicos: alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos, nortada forte e desagradável (especialmente sábado) e temperaturas baixas para a época! 
Minimas a rondar os 7ºC/8ºC e máximas na casa dos 13ºC.

Hoje o dia segue mais nublado, ameno e vento fraco a moderado de NO. 
Alguma chuva fraca ontem ao final da tarde de ontem, a prolongar-se pela madrugada.
*13,5ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Nov 2021 às 22:11)

Bom dia, 
Hoje o dia foi mais ameno e com céu nublado com abertas. A sensação térmica foi um pouco mais quente que a dos dias anteriores devido à menor presença do vento durante o dia, contudo ainda chegou a borrifar - mas desta vez o acumulado foi mesmo nulo e nem molhou o chão. 

Dados de ontem:
Máx: 15,0ºC
Mín: 6,6ºC
Prec: 0,1 mm

Entretanto o vento parou e a temperatura começou a descer bem, ainda que a um ritmo não tão elevado devido à presença de nuvens médias. Sigo com 12,9ºC e a temperatura mínima de 12,5ºC deve ser batida antes da meia-noite. A máxima foi de 16,1ºC.


----------



## Geopower (30 Nov 2021 às 09:37)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com períodos de céu nublado. Vento fraco de Leste.
Panorâmica a W/SW a partir do cais do Sodré:


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2021 às 10:34)

Em viagem hoje entre a Figueira e Coimbra, apanhei imenso nevoeiro durante a maioria do caminho. Agora em Coimbra, pelo contrário, o sol brilha e não vejo uma única nuvem


----------



## RStorm (30 Nov 2021 às 14:45)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue novamente idêntico aos anteriores, mas com uma pequena diferença: o vento mal mexe e há mais abertas de sol.
A mínima de ontem foi batida, mas nada de especial, apenas uma diferença de *0,2ºC*. 

Não espero nada para as próximas horas, portanto o mês vai terminar com uns miseráveis *9,9 mm (-71,7 mm)*, provavelmente dos mais secos dos últimos anos, assim também como o outono climatológico que chega ao fim com *69,9 mm (-93,6 mm) *
Enfim, vamos manter a esperança para o inverno 

Extremos de ontem: *12,4ºC **/ **16,5ºC*

Mínima de hoje: *11,0ºC *
T. Atual: *15,5ºC *
HR: 59% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Toby (30 Nov 2021 às 20:10)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ontem fui ver onde estava a estação Nazare.
> Não está onde diz estar.
> ...



Boa noite,

O proprietário desta estação retirou o acesso ao público! 
Inacreditável, se olharmos um pouco, este resort pertence a um grupo de surf americano que vem fazer negócios em Portugal! 
Não compreendo este tipo de comportamento egoísta. 
Se eu tivesse as possibilidades linguísticas e os conhecimentos da administração Nazare, colocaria um VP2 no farol, só para os irritar.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Nov 2021 às 22:29)

Temperatura a descer bastante por aqui, Ja vou com 4ºC a esta hora...


----------



## dvieira (1 Dez 2021 às 00:23)

Noite vai bem fria. Neste momento 3,8 ° C e 71% HR.


----------

